
US aviation authority: Boeing 787 bug could cause 'loss of control' - downvote_me
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/may/01/us-aviation-authority-boeing-787-dreamliner-bug-could-cause-loss-of-control
======
mpweiher
(2015)

